# Dlink dir 300 not able to handle multiple devices



## mafia97 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I have dlink dir 300 as wifi router in my house,  and i have 6 portable devices and a laptop that require access to wifi. 
From past few days,  internet disconnects on these devices if a no.  Of them are accessing wifi and the wifi light on dlink router stops blinking(that means wifi has stopped).  This thing always happens when laptop is connected to wifi. 
Sometimes restarting modem and dlink router fixes it,  but then also laptop is not able to access wifi and displays limited connectivity for my wifi access point. 
All this has no effect on desktop internet as that is connected via LAN wire. 
So please tell guys,  what could be the problem. 
Thanks


----------



## Jetster (Mar 12, 2013)

Thats an old G router, Get a N router. If you have a budget I can sujest somthing. You could try flashing with DD-WRT but really with what your trying to do buying a new router would be less frustrating


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 12, 2013)

So g router dont support multiple devices? 
I am willing to spend if there is a real problem with my router


----------



## Jetster (Mar 12, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> So g router dont support multiple devices?



Yes, but they do not handle traffic very well or newer devices like smart phones. You can try firmware upgrade. But the symptoms your discribing are typical issues with older G routers


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok,  
If i buy a new router,  can i use this router to expand my range of wifi signal?


----------



## Jetster (Mar 12, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> Ok,
> If i buy a new router,  can i use this router to expand my range of wifi signal?



Sure you could but its not a AP router so you would have to run a cable and you will still have issues so why?   2.4 N will have better range.

Really the new routers are so much nicer. You will wonder why you waited


----------



## Frick (Mar 12, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Really the new routers are so much nicer. You will wonder why you waited



Indeed. Even my fairly lowly Netgear WNR3500L (v2) is so much nicer than the old G-stuff I had before. It even has a USB port so it can double as a simple NAS or printer server, and everything just _works_. And it was like €50 or so.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok,  then recommend me some routers. 
Please recommend some gaming level routers,  if there is such thing. 
Plus i would like to extend my range using this router and connect my TV for dlna stuff,  so guide me through that too.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 12, 2013)

Which reminds me DLNA and UPnP on some older routers have a security issue. There is a thread around here somewhere.
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180032&highlight=DLNA+UPnP+Security

 How much can you spend? Do you want an easy set up one or are you ok with some more complicated settings?

In the meantime go to DD-WRT web site and get see if they have firmware for that router

http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 12, 2013)

The same firmware is installed on my router 
So please recommend me some good gamer edition routers


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 12, 2013)

My Amped Wireless R20000G does great for gaming... it has hardcore coverage and doesn't afraid of anything. 


Dual Band
Wireless N 300+300 MIMO
600mW amplification
5dBi high gain antennas (2)
4 guest networks per band with independent speed, security and isolation settings
Full QoS controls per mac or IP address
DDoS protection
SPI firewall
DDNS
VLANs
Access scheduling
Website blocking
MAC/IP filtering
Port forwarding
USB storage (local and internet)
10/100/1000 ports (4)

It also has very awesome coverage. I can stream 1080p HD videos 200 some feet away with no buffering at all from the router thru 5 thick walls and a fat cat and down the road. I can browse the net at decent speeds 500 some feet away.

Played tons of games on xbox live with 2 consoles and hosting a minecraft server that had 8 players on it all the time, as well as streaming HD movies on 1 android phone and 1 nexus 7 tablet and one wireless desktop.

Smooth as my cat's head (and she's got the smoothest head ever!)


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 12, 2013)

Whats the cost? 
Can other people give more recommendations


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 12, 2013)

140USD can be had for much lower though


----------



## Jetster (Mar 12, 2013)

There really aren't "Gaming routers" Gaming should be done wired. But there are 'Media Routers" and for the sake of argument if you have to game wirelessly then this is it. 

Netgear
The go to Netgear bang for buck is the WNDR3700 300/300 $90 - $130. The boss is the WNDR 4700 450/450 $200 I have the WNDR4300 witch is 300/450 but the WNDR4500 is good also 450/450

These high end Netgear wireless routers are fast. I have seen 17MB/s wireless which is incredible

ASUS also has some of the fastest tested routers The ASUS RTN56U and AC66U are incredible routers

Western Digital has a line of routers and I have tested them. They are easy to set up and are great routers. The My Net 900, My Net 750 and 600 are descent budget routers

Cisco routers have great range, some of the best. They do lack speed it seams. You can get a refurbished E4200 from Cisco for about $80 New they are $160 but Cisco's antenna are the best 

Then I also have heard great things about Amped Wireless

Another suggestion would be once you get a new N router do there is no need for DD-WRT. Most of these routers include features found in DD-WRT and the stock firmware works just fine


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 13, 2013)

I have used the wndr-3300's for years and work great as long as you put DDWRT on it and don't hammer them with bit torrent. 

The 5ghz band is good if your in a crowded area with lots of routers around you. I have all the laptops and tablets on 5ghz N and the phones on the 2.4g radio


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 13, 2013)

ok after seeing the prices and reviewing my budget , i cant spend that much right now.
all i can spend in $40.
Sorry guys to have wasted your time on high end routers , now can you recommend some low end ones?


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 13, 2013)

check ebay out for Netgear WNDR-3300's they go for around $30 then flash it with DDWRT.


----------



## Frick (Mar 13, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> ok after seeing the prices and reviewing my budget , i cant spend that much right now.
> all i can spend in $40.
> Sorry guys to have wasted your time on high end routers , now can you recommend some low end ones?



I think I payed around that for my router, brand new. Supports DD-WRT.



Frick said:


> Even my fairly lowly Netgear WNR3500L (v2) is so much nicer than the old G-stuff I had before.


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 14, 2013)

I might go for netgear.
Now can you please tell me how to increase the range of signal if I use my existing router also with the one i get?


----------



## Frick (Mar 14, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> I might go for netgear.
> Now can you please tell me how to increase the range of signal if I use my existing router also with the one i get?



It seems you can flash the 300 with DD-WRT, which has a repeater function. There's a general guide here and a thread about it here. I have no idea how well it works though. Hope someone else can provide more info.


----------



## Geofrancis (Mar 14, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> I might go for netgear.
> Now can you please tell me how to increase the range of signal if I use my existing router also with the one i get?



The netgear routers are the range max ones they probibly have double the range of your current router.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 14, 2013)

did you try the firmware upgrade available for your router? I would before buying new.
Sorry I see you did try that.


----------

